# Ex pornstars...(serious question)



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I realise l will get the usual humerous answers here from the usual suspects HOWEVER this is a serious question.

Today for some reason l was driving along thinking "do ex porn stars ever mangae to meet a man, settle down and be happy ?" or for that matter ex prostitutes who have been honest ? Dont know why l am interested but l am.

Right l have lit the blue touch paper l shall now wait for the fireworks !!!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

too ... many...jokes......must.....resist.....punning......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> too ... many...jokes......must.....resist.....punning......


Fight it ! I want some answers here not p**s taking !


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I realise l will get the usual humerous answers here from the usual suspects HOWEVER this is a serious question.
> 
> Today for some reason l was driving along thinking "do ex porn stars ever mangae to meet a man, settle down and be happy ?" or for that matter ex prostitutes who have been honest ? Dont know why l am interested but l am.
> 
> Right l have lit the blue touch paper l shall now wait for the fireworks !!!


Yeah they can do Ex UFC fighter Tito Ortiz has knocked up Jenna Jamerson and now there expecting twins.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Fight it ! I want some answers here not p**s taking !


maybe its the same as anyone else looking to start again. that being said i wouldnt be surprised if most porn stars were actually gay.

if you;ve been eating steak all dayand night for the past decade or so you dont really want to eat steak at home do you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mancuniankid said:


> Yeah they can do Ex UFC fighter Tito Ortiz has knocked up Jenna Jamerson and now there expecting twins.


Yeah but there could be a couple of $million other reasons for her doing alright. I meant the average not mega famous ones sort of career porn stars if that makes sense.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Of course they do. Many of them are in relationships when they are working as well.

It is completely different to having sex with a partner- it is cold and unattached- just a job for money at the end of the day.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Of course they do. Many of them are in relationships when they are working as well.
> 
> It is completely different to having sex with a partner- it is cold and unattached- just a job for money at the end of the day.


Your spot on here Pal

An x of mine did Porn and Escorting...didn't bother me at all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Of course they do. Many of them are in relationships when they are working as well.
> 
> It is completely different to having sex with a partner- it is cold and unattached- just a job for money at the end of the day.


Yes BUT, A; the man would have to be VERY understanding and not in the least bit insecure and B; If the women chose the career coz they loved sex would they not crave that kind of sex later on in life ??

:confused1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Of course they do. Many of them are in relationships when they are working as well.
> 
> *It is completely different to having sex with a partner- it is cold and unattached- just a job for money at the end of the day.*


i do agree it will be/is different from having sex with your partner,but where do you get the 'it is cold and unattached' part from?

think our very own dutch scott needs to chime in here,prob the boards best example of the question in hand :thumb:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> Your spot on here Pal
> 
> An x of mine did Porn and Escorting...didn't bother me at all.


damn, id get too involved tbh,


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> damn, id get too involved tbh,


 id get too involved tbh

-you mean join in? or want to know all the ins and outs?

( sorry..couldn't resist)


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> id get too involved tbh
> 
> -you mean join in? or want to know all the ins and outs?
> 
> ( sorry..couldn't resist)


JOIN IN!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Yes BUT, A; the man would have to be VERY understanding and not in the least bit insecure and B; If the women chose the career coz they loved sex would they not crave that kind of sex later on in life ??
> 
> :confused1:


to answer point B

when you get older you change, what you craved for when you were younger isn't neccesary what you crave when your older, nightclubs,

drinking, drugs, money or sex....that said..i've seen some grannys gettin banged in porn films..... :ban:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> to answer point B
> 
> when you get older you change, what you craved for when you were younger isn't neccesary what you crave when your older, nightclubs,
> 
> drinking, drugs, money or sex....that said..i've seen some grannys gettin banged in porn films..... :ban:


wtf kind of porn are you watching?

*drives over and leaves boxes of proper porn ourtside your door


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> JOIN IN!!!!


For me it was a relationship, we both had our careers.

I was approached recently to do porn, my mate does it

hmmmm....im unemployed at the mo....hmmmmmm?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> wtf kind of porn are you watching?
> 
> *drives over and leaves boxes of proper porn ourtside your door


was watchin some MILF stuff and stumbled accross Russian grannys gettin it... :ban:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I wasn't one of the grannies was I????


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you tell me.....


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> was watchin some MILF stuff and stumbled accross Russian grannys gettin it... :ban:


*buys you an entire porn shop and makes you watch everything

(was going to post *rubs your face in it* but thought better of it)


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Slightly off topic,

Say you was going out with a girl for nealry 4 years,

separated for like 2 years but was obvs u still loved each other, then she decided to become a stripper,

Could you get back with her knowing that what she has done even though u still love her

and assuming she stopped when u got bk togther ??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I wasn't one of the grannies was I????


Neg rep for putting me off my chicken and rice  :thumbdown:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Slightly off topic,
> 
> Say you was going out with a girl for nealry 4 years,
> 
> ...


id put it on my business card tbh


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Alot of the time I would imagine they'd marry someone in the business.

For many its just work and their partners can accepted that.

I couldnt, but some must.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

steelicarus said:


> id put it on my business card tbh


what ???????? lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Neg rep for putting me off my chicken and rice  :thumbdown:


would that be your Grannies recipe chicken?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Slightly off topic,
> 
> Say you was going out with a girl for nealry 4 years,
> 
> ...


what has she done wrong? its a job, do u love her?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> what ???????? lol


that she had been a stripper


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> *buys you an entire porn shop and makes you watch everything
> 
> (was going to post *rubs your face in it* but thought better of it)


cheers buddy...when do i get the keys?

Oldham St area?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

dunno, im just the jelous type i rekon and dont know if i would be able to deal with the fact that loads of men have seen my bird naked on a pole,

or if your out some where peopl saying "thats that stripper"


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> cheers buddy...when do i get the keys?
> 
> Oldham St area?


*supplies you with stab vest in that case


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> *supplies you with stab vest in that case


or we could open one in a suburbs....catch all those swingers n doggers?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> or we could open one in a suburbs....catch all those swingers n doggers?


ha! is it bad that i know all the dogging places in manc?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Neg rep for putting me off my chicken and rice  :thumbdown:


Neg rep for you for your rudeness.... :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> ha! is it bad that i know all the dogging places in manc?


nothin wrong with bein well informed Pal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> ha! is it bad that i know all the dogging places in manc?


I saw a 3some going on once 5.30 am at side of Warrington / Birchwood slip road on M62. It was a Sunday morning early August about 5 yrs ago !!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Neg rep for you for your rudeness.... :cursing:


x2


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I saw a 3some going on once 5.30 am at side of Warrington / Birchwood slip road on M62. It was a Sunday morning early August about 5 yrs ago !!!


...and.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ...and.....


I nearly wrote my truck off ! What do you think happened l stopped and joined in ?

I'm a coward and not a well endowed coward at that ! Not having anyone laughing at me !!

:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I nearly wrote my truck off ! What do you think happened l stopped and joined in ?
> 
> I'm a coward and not a well endowed coward at that ! Not having anyone laughing at me !!
> 
> :whistling:


you could have served refreshments?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> dunno, im just the jelous type i rekon and dont know if i would be able to deal with the fact that loads of men have seen my bird naked on a pole,
> 
> or if your out some where peopl saying "thats that stripper"


If that was my woman I'd be saying "Damn straight she is and all you ever got to do was look. I get to play with the real thing and it's goooooooood"

Grow a spine. If you love someone then you are proud of them for doing whatever they want to do. If you aren't then that's not love. :ban:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> you could have served refreshments?


Your right ! Ironically l was driving a McD**alds truck could have done them some brekky as well !

:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

excatly


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Your right ! Ironically l was driving a McD**alds truck could have done them some brekky as well !
> 
> :thumb:


im sure a Big Mac or Mc Fluffer would have been appreciated:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> If that was my woman I'd be saying "Damn straight she is and all you ever got to do was look. I get to play with the real thing and it's goooooooood"
> 
> Grow a spine. If you love someone then you are proud of them for doing whatever they want to do. If you aren't then that's not love. :ban:


Your right to an extent but as we all know the stigma attached and the added problem of alcohol it would take a saint to let it go ever there head for too long dont you think ?

:confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Your right to an extent but as we all know the stigma attached and the added problem of alcohol it would take a saint to let it go ever there head for too long dont you think ?
> 
> :confused1:


What the hell are you talking about? Do you mean you immediately jumped to the conclusion that because a woman is a stripper she's an easy lay and an alcoholic????? WTF? :gun_bandana:

Dude that is way too prejudiced. Live and let live I say.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to date an 'exotic dancer' but she split up from me because I put my foot through the side window of some freaks car who followed her home from work one night, he 5hit himself!!! But she said I was too overprotective WTF???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Do you mean you immediately jumped to the conclusion that because a woman is a stripper she's an easy lay and an alcoholic????? WTF? :gun_bandana:
> 
> Dude that is way too prejudiced. Live and let live I say.


NO what l am saying is OTHER people see things in different ways and that COMBINED with alcohol would make THEM act differently towards the said woman hence causing a problem. I do not judge anyone not in any way, non of us are saints or angels and until l can look in my mirror and see a clear conscience l will never judge anybody !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mosford said:


> I used to date an 'exotic dancer' but she split up from me because I put my foot through the side window of some freaks car who followed her home from work one night, he 5hit himself!!! But she said I was too overprotective WTF???


you did right there Pal:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> NO what l am saying is OTHER people see things in different ways and that COMBINED with alcohol would make THEM act differently towards the said woman hence causing a problem. I do not judge anyone not in any way, non of us are saints or angels and until l can look in my mirror and see a clear conscience l will never judge anybody !


Good! Glad you cleared that up for me. :thumb:

There is usually a strict "hands off" policy in operation and the bouncers take good care of the girls and disruptive people (men and women both) are removed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mosford said:


> I used to date an 'exotic dancer' but she split up from me because I put my foot through the side window of some freaks car who followed her home from work one night, he 5hit himself!!! But she said I was too overprotective WTF???


Now you see.....this is what the thread is all about IS it possible to have a relationship ????

:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Little Chris, its not the first time you've been rude to me on this forum. Why neg rep me for a joke comment I made. What is your problem?


You may or may not know this but he's an ar5ehole


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> NO what l am saying is OTHER people see things in different ways and that COMBINED with alcohol would make THEM act differently towards the said woman hence causing a problem. I do not judge anyone not in any way, non of us are saints or angels and until l can look in my mirror and see a clear conscience l will never judge anybody !


are you saying ****ed up guys watching her strip would jump to conclusions?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Good! Glad you cleared that up for me. :thumb:
> 
> There is usually a strict "hands off" policy in operation and the bouncers take good care of the girls and disruptive people (men and women both) are removed.


Not to be pedantic but my thread was about porn stars / prostitutes l didnt really associate strippers etc in the same category. Like you say there are strictly hands off !

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Not to be pedantic but my thread was about porn stars / prostitutes l didnt really associate strippers etc in the same category. Like you say there are strictly hands off !
> 
> :thumb:


OK then getting back on topic. The answer is yes. :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

gemilky69 said:


> NO what l am saying is OTHER people see things in different ways and that COMBINED with alcohol would make THEM act differently towards the said woman hence causing a problem. I do not judge anyone not in any way, non of us are saints or angels and until l can look in my mirror and see a clear conscience l will never judge anybody !


I actually thought u meant that when i have a drink i would get more funny about it, which i think could be quite true,

But i also see your point in the fact people may look at her diffrently and maybe think they have more of a chance,

Think im gonna leave this one as to me doesnt seem worth the hassle,

And i know ur probs gonna say u dont love her then etc


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> are you saying ****ed up guys watching her strip would jump to conclusions?


No saying if they were seen out and about town and there was drink involved it would probably lead to confrontation at some point even with the most patient man.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Little Chris, its not the first time you've been rude to me on this forum. Why neg rep me for a joke comment I made. What is your problem?


Ahh thats not on littlechris, u r a rude fool and every1 should neg rep u, seriously your a pr!ck

Peeps give me some reps cos i'm gonna neg rep this fool so might need some back up


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyway sorry for the hijack lol


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd be made up if my bird was a stripper you know.

About porn stars, there's a few that I'd leave home for.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr G said:


> I'd be made up if my bird was a stripper you know.
> 
> About porn stars, there's a few that I'd leave home for.


BUT could you marry one...settle down with one...have kids with one ?? This is what l am curious about .


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> BUT could you marry one...settle down with one...have kids with one ?? This is what l am curious about .


Honestly.... No!! I couldn't settle down with a pornstar while she was still active, I would think about it if it was in her past... depends whether the sex would be like throwing a hotdog down an alleyway!!!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> that said..i've seen some grannys gettin banged in porn films..... :ban:


must .... resist ...... putting..... up .... stills ....... from ..... granny ..... films.....

must .... resist ...... putting..... up .... stills .......

must ..... resist.....

must.......

oh bugger.... we are in general.... no stills here... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mosford said:


> Honestly.... No!! I couldn't settle down with a pornstar while she was still active, I would think about it if it was in her past... depends whether the sex would be like throwing a hotdog down an alleyway!!!


I could myself probably coz l am very laid back and easy going but think we would have to live maybe in a different county or even country.

:thumb:


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

The way I see things, the past is the past, and everyone has one. You have no control over the past, it's been and gone. If you fell for someone, and thought about calling it off because of something that's happened in their past, I think that's foolish. Whatever they done in the past, made them into the person they are today.

So regardless of what anyone's done in the past, whether it be prostitution, porn, lap dancing, or even been a smack head. If they're honest enough to be upfront with you, and do nothing but be straight with you, then what's the problem? If they were to hide it from you and lie to you, then that's a different story. But that's nothing to do with the past is it, that's them being a liar now.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Love that post Mr G...but I'm all out of reps.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Love that post Mr G...but I'm all out of reps.


Thank you, thank you kindly.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Would I settle down and have kids with an ex pornstar? Yes if she was the right woman for me.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Love that post Mr G...but I'm all out of reps.


Repped him for you...


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I could myself probably coz l am very laid back and easy going but think we would have to live maybe in a different county or even country.
> 
> :thumb:


I'm usually quite laid back but when someone scares my lady the red mist decends!!!



Mr G said:


> The way I see things, the past is the past, and everyone has one. You have no control over the past, it's been and gone. If you fell for someone, and thought about calling it off because of something that's happened in their past, I think that's foolish. Whatever they done in the past, made them into the person they are today.
> 
> So regardless of what anyone's done in the past, whether it be prostitution, porn, lap dancing, or even been a smack head. If they're honest enough to be upfront with you, and do nothing but be straight with you, then what's the problem? If they were to hide it from you and lie to you, then that's a different story. But that's nothing to do with the past is it, that's them being a liar now.


Very philosophical... don't agree with you tho!! Somethings can't be forgotten or overlooked and no way would I really want a relationship with someone who's had more cock than my sister......err did I say that out loud!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Repped him for you...


Thank you darlin' :wub:

I loved your other post too!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mosford said:


> I'm usually quite laid back but when someone scares my lady the red mist decends!!!
> 
> Dont get me wrong when the line is crossed the rules change but the odd snipe and people knowing her past l could cope with.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I can give you my perspective on this one, although I have never slept with a porn person.

I married a topless dancer/stripper, she was fun, she was hot, she made tons of cash.

She cheated on me, and that was that, I dumped her.

She did have a problem with drugs too which she didnt want to give up, but she was like 23 so it is her life.

That pretty much was a waste of a short period of time in my life, but I did love her but later understood it was a very strong attraction or enfatuation.

Little Chris, that was not a nice comment and with that said, this leaves me to my next comment.

I know many of you younger people may look at us older folks a bit diffrent than you look at yourselves.

But remember, us older folks were your age once.

Wheather it be grannies or what not, many older folks are very sexually active, in fact some are very sexually active even into ages that are in their 70's and even 80's.

My mothers best friend before she died was in her 70's and was a horney lady, she even commented about it many times to me and I often considered being with her because she was just so sexy and feminine.

So, before we look at older folks with disgust or sympathy, remember, many of us have lived very nice happy lives, full of sex, taking it one day at a time.

Sex is not better when you are younger, you may have sex more, but it is far from better.

Good sex is sex with the woman you love and her love back to you is expressed as well.

Now you all have something to look fwd to when you get older.

Janet, I think you are sexy and if I didnt have a woman and you didnt have a man, I would be all over you.......


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Dont get me wrong when the line is crossed the rules change but the odd snipe and people knowing her past l could cope with.


If she was a exotic dancer then yes, a prostitute then no!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HACKSKII.........I may be wrong but l am sure l heard there is a rising problem of STD's amongst the elderly now. Not that that l am getting at anything just agreeing with your point.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mosford said:


> If she was a exotic dancer then yes, a prostitute then no!!


Its about love tho and finding the right person for you isnt it regardless of there past. I am not trying to show off, brag or big myself up here at all but l cant remember the names of half the women l have slept with.......does that not make me as bad as a prostitute in some ways ?

:confused1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> You may or may not know this but he's an ar5ehole


Lmfao. :lol:

I agree past is past if the person is right for you and you are right for them then has as much chance as it would if u both worked in a factory. What she used to do in past iis irrelevent otherwise why get with her ? Just my opinion


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Its about love tho and finding the right person for you isnt it regardless of there past. I am not trying to show off, brag or big myself up here at all but l cant remember the names of half the women l have slept with.......does that not make me as bad as a prostitute in some ways ?
> 
> :confused1:


hmmmm yep :laugh:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> HACKSKII.........I may be wrong but l am sure l heard there is a rising problem of STD's amongst the elderly now. Not that that l am getting at anything just agreeing with your point.


there is now, as there are more single oldies...


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

No, unless you sleep with women you don't want to for money.

I take it you've found a lady with a less than pristine history and your checking for peoples views on having a relationship with that person, if thats the case then you're obviously not completely comfortable with the idea!!

It comes down to personal opinion mate and I wouldn't date a prostitute!


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> HACKSKII.........I may be wrong but l am sure l heard there is a rising problem of STD's amongst the elderly now.


Thats just because I don't like wearing a condom!!! :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hackskii my darlin' I couldn't agree with you more. Ageism is just as unacceptable in racism yet people seem to get away with it every day.

Why on earth people seem to believe they should stop living at the age of 40 or whatever is beyond me? :confused1:

Janet you are a fine woman, and I have no doubt that the neg repping boy is just jealous he doesn't have a woman that full of fire.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

For the record and slightly off topic, I think you're a HOTTIE Greek Goddess (Janet) :thumb:

Von Swole(Scott) definately needs to answer in this thread.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mosford said:


> No, unless you sleep with women you don't want to for money.
> 
> I take it you've found a lady with a less than pristine history and your checking for peoples views on having a relationship with that person, if thats the case then you're obviously not completely comfortable with the idea!!
> 
> It comes down to personal opinion mate and I wouldn't date a prostitute!


Far from it mate found the most incredible, honest woman l could have ever wanted. No skeletons and nothing l dont know about her AND l have been totally honest with her.

The question arose from simply having to much time on my hands whilst driving my truck

Another point being l dont care about other peoples opinions ......l treat people how they treat me.

:thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have decided that as i am injured at the mo and may lose size over the summer i ill get back with her,

When i am able to fully train again she will be down the road as my bodyt will attact lots of nice females

lol joking


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Today for some reason l was driving along thinking "do ex porn stars ever mangae to meet a man, settle down and be happy ?" or for that matter ex prostitutes who have been honest ?


Yes they can (for both groups) - some potential partners have a problem with it, for others its a turn on.

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Age and sex.

You guys will like this true story.

I was 37 at the time and dated two women, one 19 and the other 50.

The 19 year old had a perfect body and was cute, but we had a hard time communicating, not to mention she was not legal to go into any place which served alcohol.

The 50 year old was kind of cute, but she had a great mind, and was fun.

The 19 year old didnt seem to be into sex, or didnt seem to really enjoy it, and everything was kind of like is this right or that right. I felt like a teacher.

The 50 year old was a wild animal, very sexual, very in control of what and when to do things.

Long story short, the 50 year old woman hands down was way more fun in the bedroom.

Ironically both said they didnt have a problem with age.

I actually did....lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Sure why not.

Porn stars are no different than nympho's for the most part, every one can change.

However the question is would you want to settle down with a porn star?! I certaintly would not, i must be old fashioned or some thing............


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Con said:


> Sure why not.
> 
> Porn stars are no different than nympho's for the most part, every one can change.
> 
> However the question is would you want to settle down with a porn star?! I certaintly would not, i must be old fashioned or some thing............


Not old fashioned mate, just like me tbh. I cant even date a bird thats been ****ed by a few guys let alone a town... The thought of another guy banging your misses:cursing:

Some people can some can't i guess im one of them that can't.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mancuniankid said:


> Not old fashioned mate, just like me tbh. *I cant even date a bird thats been ****ed by a few guys let alone a town... The thought of another guy banging your misses* :cursing:
> 
> Some people can some can't i guess im one of them that can't.


yeah mate,i'm totally the same....... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

hmmm interesting question

it all depends, if you met a porn star you would be chuffed with the top sex at 1st but when your feeling grow stronger and it aint about the sex no more than thats where the problem starts. If i did meet one i wont be in it for the long run

watching her get gangbanged while your sat at the side with the director you wont be thinking "thats wifey material right there"


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

weeman said:


> yeah mate,i'm totally the same....... :whistling: :innocent:


hahahaha, what would you do if you found out someone had though? :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> hmmm interesting question
> 
> it all depends, if you met a porn star you would be chuffed with the top sex at 1st but when your feeling grow stronger and it aint about the sex no more than thats where the problem starts. If i did meet one i wont be in it for the long run
> 
> *watching her get gangbanged while your sat at the side with the director you wont be thinking "thats wifey material right there"*


i would be.



jimbo said:


> hahahaha, what would you do if you found out someone had though? :laugh:


lol i take it you aint been in the adult lounge mate as the sarcasm is dripping off my comment lmao


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

weeman said:


> i would be.
> 
> lol i take it you aint been in the adult lounge mate as the sarcasm is dripping off my comment lmao


I know :lol: Oh dont worry ive seen all the pics!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i used to be a porn star.....but got sick of being fcuked about!!!!

quick joke....i didn't really:thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Would you really want to settle down with someone whos slept with more men than the amount of times your ever going to sleep with her!

Personally I wouldn't. I like classy birds, not trash!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Goose said:


> Would you really want to settle down with someone whos slept with more men than the amount of times your ever going to sleep with her!
> 
> Personally I wouldn't. I like classy birds, not trash!


WOW, you have the intelligence to judge someone on such shallow things?.......just so you know sweetie, there are women from all walks of life all over the adult industry.......lets just admit that the problem here is male ego.....it usually is insecurity...what if her work mate had a bigger cok, what if she enjoys it too much etc......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Goose said:


> Would you really want to settle down with someone whos slept with more men than the amount of times your ever going to sleep with her!
> 
> Personally I wouldn't. I like classy birds, not trash!


thats one of the more half witted comments i've saw you make mate,well done,a bird is 'trash' because she has slept with more people than you? i feel sorry for you and your poor insecurities,it must be a burden in life.

shocked at the mrs comeback,well seeing she is in a good mood this morning as normally you would have got a strip torn off....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok thats fair comments. I retract my above comment as I have had a think about it.

Maybe I am insecure after all. Never really thought about it like that until you mentioned the above.

Probably doesn't help that i'm not in the best of moods but thats no excuse.

Mrs and Mr weeman.

You've both slept with a lot of people and I guess I would still bang you both and have a relationship with you guys! :lol:

So yeah I guess you can settle down, It's whats on the inside that counts.

Sorry guys!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

there is no reason to apologise, but truth be told i have seen many relationsahips go down the pan because one half is more experienced than the other....from BOTH sexes. At the end of the day, we do it for fun, but porn is hard work...and its exactly that...WORK.....its not how you imagine, all stopping and starting and staying at angles where the cam can catch the action, the lights are hot...its pretty exhausting tbh. I still go home and be mummy and wife, pay bills, do the dishes etc.....someones sex life is not a window to their soul...i know some really influential people who do some crazy sh!t, people who have hearts of gold...but have their 'secret' naughty side...it doesn't take away the person that they are or the job that they do.....


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> If that was my woman I'd be saying "Damn straight she is and all you ever got to do was look. I get to play with the real thing and it's goooooooood"
> 
> Grow a spine. If you love someone then you are proud of them for doing whatever they want to do. If you aren't then that's not love. :ban:





Mrs Weeman said:


> WOW, you have the intelligence to judge someone on such shallow things?.......just so you know sweetie, there are women from all walks of life all over the adult industry.......lets just admit that the problem here is male ego.....it usually is insecurity...what if her work mate had a bigger cok, what if she enjoys it too much etc......


Being 100% honest l would be insecure. I can't imagine knowing that another man can satisfy my mrs better than I can, it would seriously mess me up.

Maybe i'm sad / pathetic for this but it's just the way I am!

Same reason I couldn't take my ex back after she cheated on me, what if she was comparing me to him while we had sex etc. I'm not a big enough man to deal with that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> WOW, you have the intelligence to judge someone on such shallow things?.......just so you know sweetie, there are women from all walks of life all over the adult industry.......lets just admit that the problem here is male ego.....it usually is insecurity...what if her work mate had a bigger cok, what if she enjoys it too much etc......





weeman said:


> thats one of the more half witted comments i've saw you make mate,well done,a bird is 'trash' because she has slept with more people than you? i feel sorry for you and your poor insecurities,it must be a burden in life.
> 
> shocked at the mrs comeback,well seeing she is in a good mood this morning as normally you would have got a strip torn off....


I would expect a better reply out of the two of you.....

Obviously you have totally missed the fact that a large amount of the population is against this due to religious reasons.

Your opinions/life style is more than acceptable as i could care less what others do HOWEVER the high and fvcking mighty ground you two like to take on this subject is ridiculas.

As far as how goosey worded his post, yes he did word it poorly but this is the internet and opinions are some times/usually expressed in a manner far from eligent.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Imagine at a dinner party introducing your wife/partner.

This is X, she works in the adult entertainment business :lol:

Or an even worse scenario, attempting to disguise this fact, only to have the other person recognise you from his porno stash :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

The thing is as long as you do not hurt other people there is no such thing as right and wrong in this world and even if you do hurt people its only animal nature.

To an Amish person sleeping with one person out side of marriage is wrong. Is his opinion wrong? Of course it is not but it is HIS opinion and needs to be respected UNTIL he takes that opinion and shoves it in your face.

MR/MRS weeman have their own views and practices which although is not the norm it needs to be respected UNTIL the point where they start shoving their view into others faces. Which they have done no disrespect to either of you but i know i for one have been called insecure by you along with other people. This is the point where you have crossed the line and disrespected my view.

So when i shove my view into your face and call both of you disgusting self hating beasts that are unable to control your self desires and have obviously no clue what love is and rather be ruled by animal instincts that shows me that you both have sub human intelligence, I have crossed the line but hey did you not cross the line first ;-)


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Con, the parady of your meathead look and your mental luminosity is joy to view.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Con, the parady of your meathead look and your mental luminosity is joy to view.


 Well thank you mate, this is an appreciated comment.

Of course i meant no disrespect to either weeman or his wife all i meant to put across was the contridiction in their views on life.

BTW i fully enjoy the pictures both of you have put up in the adult section:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont want this thread to heat up too much guys and ladies, even though it is a thought provoking thread.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm gonna heat you up hackskii, in my love pot


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I'm gonna heat you up hackskii, in my love pot


That my friend is some sexual wording!


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it's more comforting to have a woman that hasn't slept around etc, it sort of sugests if we have children they *will* be your children and I will stick with you.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I realy dont know where this thread has gone tbh. Origianally my thoughts were that if it WAS the case these people never get to experience love and genuine affection and there past dictates there future so badly is it really worth it ? To many people judge the book by its cover l would never speak differently to a cleaner. a prostitute or Her Madge....like l said previously l never judge people on there past only on there merits. Its sad to think that people who chose that career or life style would only ever been seen as that type of person in my opinion.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

my thoughts

some people are broad minded....they can handle things like this

some people dont like the idea as it would eat them up

so my advise...if your in the first catagory.....and you meet a porn star, or escort....and you like them...they like you...happy days

if your in the second catagory...go find yourself someone who has had as little partners as you can handle it and get jiggy

but one thing ruins the above two rules...

when you fall in love, your perspective changes

having said that...after a few years together it changes agian...

me?

im happy to be in a relationship with someone who has had multiple partners...but a porn star or escort?

that would have to be the 5 shag rule for me lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do think it is kind of funny.

Men that sleep with tons of girls get admired by other men.

Women that sleep with tons of guys get labeled sluts.

Hardly seems fair to me.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Little Chris, its not the first time you've been rude to me on this forum. Why neg rep me for a joke comment I made. What is your problem?


I thought it was rude as well. Although i dont bother handing out neg reps i thought it was a personal comment and rude at that!

Pay no attention to it hun.

As for women and porn, they are like any other girls, of course they wanna settle down if they meet the right person.

Ive had sexual relationships with porn chicks before, dont particularly wanna do it again though, but its fun whilst your with them (briefly pmsl) because you can tell your mates your banging a porn chick and then you can watch her on tv or websites getting fukd as well Does absolutely nothing for me with regards to a relationship, i just couldnt see a person that i supposedly am in love with in a monogamous relationship fuking other people 'for their job'.

Strippers are different, ive dated a few strippers, wouldnt go for one again although it is entirely individual, depends on the individual.

Most strippers absoutely loathe their jobs, unless they are attention seekers (last thing you wanna do is go out with an attention seeker, nasty!!!). So they ussually stop stripping then go back to it every now and again or do the odd night and hustle up 4-500 quid a night once a week.

It does get annoying when you're in town with your girl and guys are staring and pointing and come up 'excuse me, do you work at so and so' and of course she gets really annoyed but as her guy it feels like lots of the other guys are almost being disrespectful to you. Part and parcel of the job though really i guess. This was whilst i worked as a doorman, im beyond that rubbish now, that part of life is behind me.

I think it was more of a 'hey, im banging that fit chick who works at blah blah' type ego boost. Yeah i had good times and nice relationships but i always knew it wasnt gonna be serious, these arent the girls i wanna properly settle with and fall in love with.

Some girls are for fuking and other girls are for loving. When you get a good wifey, sexy, friendly, intelligent then that is worth keeping 100%. If the 'wifey' who is friendly, sexy and intelligent happens to be a porn star (like i said, no strippers or porn chicks that i came across, but i didnt exactly come across loads lol) then you could prob date her if you felt in love with her. Id think more of an 'open relationship' though, afterall if she was having sex with others then its hardly a monogomous relationship. If you want a monogomous relationship then its not going to work is it?

None of the strippers or porn chicks ive come across have ever been sexy/friendly/intelligent all in one, thats why none of the relationships were worth carrying on.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I do think it is kind of funny.
> 
> Men that sleep with tons of girls get admired by other men.
> 
> ...


Not sure if thats the case anymore mate.

I think that is a 90's saying mate, got started off by women in the 90's during the whole silly pop sensation of 'girl power', 'if men can do it, so can we'...notice that it was also when the whole 'ladette' phase came out as well, nasty horrible drunken biatches who would down their pints of stella and fuk anything they see whilst hurling abuse at anyone they took a disliking too. Nasty!

I dont think men who sleep with loads of women are cool, i think they're sl4gs.

Just like i think that women that sleep with loads of men are sl4gs.

They are complete idiots (dangerous idiots) if they do it unprotected!

Look at it from a womens point of view as well mate, do women admire other women who go out and get drunk and end up fuking a different person each night?

Other women hate those types of women.

I dont think that women admire men who sleep around, i think that women would call the men that sleep around 'sl4gs' as well.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

of course they must settle down at some point,we all do...!!!

guessing it would have to be a fcuk buddy if i was with a pornstar,cos her level of nymphness and my level,we'd be off ragging out everything...i mean she would absolutely love c*ck to be a pornstar in the first place...knowing this,she'd have an appetite,and would of had a few girths that would shame even my 2.5incher...and obviously she would of had or even got used to horse d*cks!!!!

but i'm guessing at some point,when they are ready to hang up the lube...they are human,and would wanna have kids and family,settle down!!!!

the norm for a pornstar is getting ragged out for her job and pleasure sometimes...so its the norm,but once she has stopped,and every day life is the norm without porn sex,then this is the norm now,so no different from anyone else really!!!!

i mean how many girls n guys these days are pornstars at the weekend after a few drinks met a bird,bang,bang....2mins,job done!!!

man women these days might of had just as many c*cks as a pornstar these days...and also men have had just as much fanny...

what if the woman doesnt tell you she is a pornstar,cos she likes you and wants you to think well of her without judgement????

why...is there something your not telling us????


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> of course they must settle down at some point,we all do...!!!
> 
> guessing it would have to be a fcuk buddy if i was with a pornstar,cos her level of nymphness and my level,we'd be off ragging out everything...i mean she would absolutely love c*ck to be a pornstar in the first place...knowing this,she'd have an appetite,and would of had a few girths that would shame even my 2.5incher...and obviously she would of had or even got used to horse d*cks!!!!
> 
> ...


Exactly what happened to me!!!

And when i found out...sorry but i couldnt date her anymore.

You know when you're in a monogomous relationship its great to have unprotected sex. Well, imagine you're having sex with your girl, you are all loved up, both in a trance, a dream like state staring into each others eyes...breathing each others breath...and then the thought in your head...

Hmmmm, im banging her unprotected...the same as the last guy that fukd her (and this guy probably fuks loads of other girls unprotected, and those girls fuk loads of guys unprotected)...and he has been banging my girl!!!

After a while, it makes you a bit paranoid really.

I dont care how good a girl is in bed, if its a choice of being with a clean girl who isnt as dirty in bed, or a girl who you suspect could have sti etc (or worse) (because shes having unprotected sex for her job, and i dont trust the porn industry one bit for sti/other diseases check ups).

Then the clean girl who might be slightly moe boring WINS EVERY TIME!

The biggest turn off during sex with your monogomous girlfriend would be to have to wear a condom every time. Would just ruin making love. The thought of having sex with someone that is also having sex with other guys unprotected, that really plays on my mind, totally turns me off.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Exactly what happened to me!!!
> 
> And when i found out...sorry but i couldnt date her anymore.
> 
> ...


damn bro,sounds deep...i can really sympathise with you...sh*t,that thought would be knocking me sideways too...you wanna feel totally safe n secure...even when a hairs breadth of doubt creeps in,trust goes right out the window...i'm the same bro...messes with me badly!!!

you know,the clean one will always win,even if you have to wait a while for the time!!!!

course man,you wanna be able to know your the only chap she is ragging,feel free to go unprotected,without those messy thoughts,sh*t...thats mind overload!!!

i think i'll be flying over to some remote island where no man has been before and search out any new partners,cos these girls/women these days,they all been corrupted...the norm now is 3 holes and a heartbeat...ladies acting like men etc etc!!!!

if your looking for the one or a real decent companion,guess it takes time...but looking for the bit of filth for a quick one...your right man,2 totally different types of people!!!!

are there any clean ones left,with self respect,morals,values and self respect or are they anyones after a few drinks,first night,blowing off their back doors too?????

i remember 20 years ago...you'd be happy to finger a girl,that was like wow...now...too many barriers gone down...sti's increase is over-whelming,pregnancies...well i aint even going there!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> damn bro,sounds deep...i can really sympathise with you...sh*t,that thought would be knocking me sideways too...you wanna feel totally safe n secure...even when a hairs breadth of doubt creeps in,trust goes right out the window...i'm the same bro...messes with me badly!!!
> 
> you know,the clean one will always win,even if you have to wait a while for the time!!!!
> 
> ...


Am sure there are clean ones bro.

What i mean is, they can have lots of sex before me, im ok with that, doesnt bother me.

But after we get together and have tests done etc and both are clean...

How could you have unprotected sex with your girl if you knew she was (whilst with you) having unprotected sex with other guys whilst she was working (in porn)???

Would be on my mind every time. Would be a turn off if you see what i mean?

The sexual benefit of a monogomous relationship is you get to have unprotected sex. I find it makes me feel closer to my girl as well, much better than wearing a condom. Much more intense...

How can you do that if you know you're girl is also having sex with other guys unprotected? Lol...it just cant happen that way.

For that reason, let alone other reasons, it just cant happen.

A girls past is in the past, if shes clean and shes healthy and shes changed her ways (obviously if you're in a relationship with her) then i dont really have a problem with her past.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Con said:


> I would expect a better reply out of the two of you.....
> 
> Obviously you have totally missed the fact that a large amount of the population is against this due to religious reasons.
> 
> ...


Ok Con, firstly...the high and mighty??? come on, if there is something Bri and I are NOT its high and mighty.......now, i certainly don't EXPECT everyone to think the way we do, nor do i advise that people SHOULD think the way we do.....Goose, having a bad day said:



Goose said:


> Would you really want to settle down with someone whos slept with more men than the amount of times your ever going to sleep with her!
> 
> Personally I wouldn't. I like classy birds, *not trash*!


Now that is a rediculous sweeping comment that is simply not true...FACT! That is like saying that ALL blacks are stupid knife weilding gangsters...or that ALL bodybuilders are as thick as pig sh!t.......if i had said those types of comments i would expect people to come tell me that making judgements on stereotypes was really not very intelligent....I commented as not only do i have quite a bit of experience under my own belt, i have been surrounded by others in the same boat.....and have gained a second perspective to the ACTUAL ongoings of this type of situation......



Mrs Weeman said:


> WOW, you have the intelligence to judge someone on such shallow things?.......just so you know sweetie, there are women from all walks of life all over the adult industry.......lets just admit that the problem here is male ego.....it usually is insecurity...what if her work mate had a bigger cok, what if she enjoys it too much etc......


My reply^^^^^ Its all true, Goose then PM'd me to say that i was correct in this situ, I don't mince my words, if its a spade i call it a spade, i have seen these answers a million times over and i can tell what is insecurity and what is not...seeing it again and again, in many variations for many years makes you spot it very early.......You wouldn't settle down with an ex porn star for different reasons, your just set in your ways of thinking.....different people have different views for different reasons, Goose WOULD feel insecure if he was in that position and has since said so in this thread, that doesn't make him a bad person, just now he realises that it is insecurity......if you met the perfect woman for you.....i mean the PERFECT one and she had a past would you cut of your nose to spite your face?(i don't want an answer, just something to consider.....you never know what the future holds and you never know how you would actually react in a situation unless you have been there....)anyway, in answer to Goose, after he had called me, my hubby and our lifestyle trash...Bri said:



weeman said:


> thats one of the more half witted comments i've saw you make mate,well done,a bird is 'trash' because she has slept with more people than you? i feel sorry for you and your poor insecurities,it must be a burden in life.
> 
> shocked at the mrs comeback,well seeing she is in a good mood this morning as normally you would have got a strip torn off....


He is dieting and was rude, i did say he was wrong for writing in the harshness that he did when i saw the post.....

Personally, i judge people for the person they are, are they a good friend? a good person? a good mother? a good father? thruthful?caring? loyal? devoted?...many more.....

I KNOW that i'm a good person...it shows by the people who surround me and the love that they give back.......and i won't be called trash, allow my hubby to be called trash etc......certainly not when i can see exactly what the problem is and can put across a different perspective that i KNOW will hit home and make a mind or two stop to consider it.....just like i would if someone said all bb'ers are stupid, muscle bound puppets with small cok's(yeah, i'm even gonna throw that old stereotype in there)......some people just grow up thinking certain things...not because they have stopped to actually think about the reality, but because they have only considered it from one point of view before.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

SNOWY said:


> I think it's more comforting to have a woman that hasn't slept around etc, it sort of sugests if we have children they *will* be your children and I will stick with you.


Again a very wide sweeping comment....sex does not equal honesty or faithfulness....Are you maybe confusing ex porn stars with Jeremy Kyle guests? lol



hackskii said:


> I do think it is kind of funny.
> 
> Men that sleep with tons of girls get admired by other men.
> 
> ...


See, while Bri bears his heart here on uk-m, i keep up my mrs weeman persona, i never really share anything that is of REAL importance, very few people here know more about me than the pics in the A/L, there are the people who know me in real life, my friends, who laugh at our antics(the same way we do) but they see the mother, the wife, the friend, the daughter in me...there is only one person who i don't know in 'real' life who has ever taken any time to ask about the rest of the person that i am....most don't stop to think that there may actually be a person other than the faffing about mrs wee.....because i'm quite happy to let people think i am that stereotypical blonde slut who likes to get naked.....they lost the opportunity for a very loyal friend who would bend over backward to get a smile on a grey day.......i gained the knowledge that i didn't want that person as a close friend. The amount of sexual partners someone has had is of NO relevance to whats on the inside.....male or female.

Britbb, i always like reading your posts, your very logical and i agree mostly with what you have written in this thread......one part that i don't agree with and will comment on is the chance of sti's....i'd be TERRIFIED picking a 'nice' lass up and having sex with her from a club...i don't know about prostitution sti rates, but i do know that through porn and 10 years of swinging i have NEVER caught anything.......people in the latter two categories tend to take care of their sexual health more than girls who go pubbing and clubbing etc...people who have sex with many partners in a kind of organised fashion are usually VERY knowledgable on these subjects...they have to be.....

Just out of curiosity....what are everyones views on a man who is an ex porn star? and as a seperate question....ex escorts or manwh0res? Is it different? I know just as many women who have had issues with their other half being in porn/an escort....jealous woman=nutty craziness(in my experience!) Also, discount CHEATING(someone mentioned that earlier, thats deceit....which has no relation to how sexually active you are)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I KNOW that i'm a good person...it shows by the people who surround me and the love that they give - Mrs Weeman

add smart, intelligent and confident Mrs Weeman

...IT'S A JOB!

and your spot on about this subject raising peoples insecurities!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted by hackskii
> 
> I do think it is kind of funny.
> 
> ...


Its a question of penitrating and being penitrated !!!!!! there is a difference.



> You wouldn't settle down with an ex porn star for different reasons, your just set in your ways of thinking.....different people have different views for different reasons, Goose WOULD feel insecure if he was in that position and has since said so in this thread, that doesn't make him a bad person, just now he realises that it is insecurity.


Bull !!!!

women who F*ck for money are whores pure and simple sex for cash.

Goose is stating what 99 % of normal thinking males think, you dont want a wife who has been bangged by all and sundry, especially if you meet them, oh i bannged you wife in the cumswap 11 video , have you seen it ????? she gives great head and loved licking my ringpeice out !!!!!


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> women who F*ck for money are whores pure and simple sex for cash.


Hey romper (lol! What an ironic name given the topic!)

I have no argument either way just thought I'd add this for your pleasure and anybody elses who enjoys good rap.

I recommend listening to 2pac - Brenda's got a baby. Tis a quality tune and furthermore (/more relevantly) it changed my views on prostitution 

Peace out and love to all


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

EVERYBODY - every fully functioning, full firing human - has insecurities. To deny them is to deny the things - learned and genetically pre-programmed - that define us as human. Just like emotions for example.

But, like emotions, it is how you handle insecurity that defines you IMO. If allowed to, both emotions and insecurity will take over, causing you to make crap judgements and rash decisions.

Without a shadow of arrogance, I can safely say I am probably one of the most secure people here, especially given the content of some of the posts from a lot of individuals. People who know me in real life will agree, the rest of you will just have to take my word for it.

But I am human, I still get that voice, that devil on my shoulder, suggesting things to me in certain circumstance - but I know how to talk to the cnt now so its all good!

In similar context to the original posters situation, if I were single and met a girl who turned out to be a porn star, ex or otherwise, that would have absolutely no effect on me whatsoever. What would have an effect on whether I stay around or not, is if she let the relationship go on too far, without telling me, or indeed if she opted to not tell me at all - that is a far greater indicator of a persons honesty than what they do with their genitals. We all have a dick/cnt, we can all do certain things with it, its not big or clever what you do with it either way. (PS mines is especially not big or clever :lol: )



romper stomper said:


> Goose is stating what 99 % of normal thinking males think, you dont want a wife who has been bangged by all and sundry, especially if you meet them, oh i bannged you wife in the cumswap 11 video , have you seen it ????? she gives great head and loved licking my ringpeice out !!!!!


Well see, again I state I am about as opposite to insecure as it is possible to get for a "normal" mentally healthy person and I simply wouldnt give a ****, if this person was honest and someone I chose to be with. If you came up to me in the street when I was with her and said that? Hell mate, I'd laugh in your face, shake my head, and walk away, knowing you had w4nked over a vid of my missus doing her thang, yet I have the real deal - not just for sex, but for real.

But you are right, 99% of guys will think the way Goose has, and like Con raises, it IS wrong and insulting to immediately assume it is because of their insecurites - that may be the case in some or all but it is wrong to assume that. They might just have made a decision that this is not a person they want a relationship with for the same reason they wouldnt want a relationship with any other person - attraction, whatever. We dont understand all of this, dont think we ever will, a lot of it is programmed in the sub conscious I am sure, and a lot of it will come down to primal evaluation of "is this a good person to have kids with" - crude but tried and tested methods for our species thus far I suppose....

Anyway, if she was working still while I was in this ficticious relationship, of course there would be that little voice saying to me "bet she is enjoying it with them more than me" - hey, if you didnt hear that voice in that situation you are repressing and it will just come back and chew you at some point - but I would just talk it down tbh... i'd rather hear that voice and know Im human than pretend it doesnt exist at all and face bigger problems further down the line.

I see no difference between a guy shagging about, and a woman shagging about - I agree with BritBB that this is getting on as an old concept now - times a changing and all that - but there are different forms of that, as Mrs Weeman says, organised stuff where people should generally tend to take a bit more care, or just random "out for what the can get" folks that generally don't - and all plethora in between. Really got to get specific with situations before any judgement call can be made IMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> I recommend listening to 2pac - Brenda's got a baby. Tis a quality tune and furthermore (/more relevantly) it changed my views on prostitution


Not alot will change my views on prostitutes, found out many years ago my mother was one, i was an unwanted result of her work, as was my older brother and sister ;o).

I suppose that makes my insecure Ha ha .


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i said Goose was insecure as i was sure(and correct) It showed in the WAY he replied, not all who wouldn't want to be involved with an ex porn star(male or female) are insecure......There is NO fault in insecurities, we all have them, i agree fully with your post.....but can we have some input from women on the opposite sex being involved in the adult industry.....could you get past the face of it? If they were honest etc.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Not alot will change my views on prostitutes, found out many years ago my mother was one, i was an unwanted result of her work, as was my older brother and sister ;o).
> 
> I suppose that makes my insecure Ha ha .


I'm very sorry to hear that Romper, but not ALL prostitutes(or even more relevant to the thread, ex porn stars) canh be tarred with the same brush that you tar your mother with......like i said, do all bb'ers have no brain and no cok?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> women who F*ck for money are whores pure and simple sex for cash.


Thats going to get a lot of peoples backs up, simply because "whores" is a very negative word.

Obviously someone who offers sex for cash, male or female is "a something", just like anyone who does any other job/service for cash will have a title... just dont think "whores" is a very nice word for it IMO.

Again though, you are going to get all types - people that take care of themselves and have an air of professionalism to them, right down to people that don't... very unfair to bundle them all under that one very negative title - again IMO


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> but can we have some input from women on the opposite sex being involved in the adult industry.....could you get past the face of it? If they were honest etc.....


Would be equally interesting, very intrigued to see how perceptions differ!

Dont know though if it will come down to the individual and their mindset though, rather than a gender thing?

Get posting ladies!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Not alot will change my views on prostitutes, found out many years ago my mother was one, i was an unwanted result of her work, as was my older brother and sister ;o).
> 
> I suppose that makes my insecure Ha ha .


Plenty of people have unwanted kids though that arent prostitutes, I am struggling to find what your chip is here with ALL prostitutes? Your mother - with all due respect - obviously made some wrong choices or didnt manage matter as well as she could have... as mrs weeman says, cant tar em all based on this, but perhaps your too close to the situation and your emotion over it wont allow you to see differently - relating back to my first post int his thread how if insecurities and emotions arent properly managed they run amok...


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> Not alot will change my views on prostitutes, found out many years ago my mother was one, i was an unwanted result of her work, as was my older brother and sister ;o).
> 
> I suppose that makes my insecure Ha ha .


I appreciate the reasons for your opinions romper and wish you well. However I do think you should check it out! Tis such a cracking tune and personally I think philosophizing is one of man's greatest attributes 

Take care buddy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> do all bb'ers have no brain and no cok?


Only one i know JW007 !!! 



> I'm very sorry to hear that Romper,


No need to be sorry, no real malice, without her or her antics i would not be here ;o). I would not have fancied my chances if abortions were as abundant and easy to get as nowdays though  , Call me lucky ???



> Thats going to get a lot of peoples backs up, simply because "whores" is a very negative word.
> 
> Obviously someone who offers sex for cash, male or female is "a something", just like anyone who does any other job/service for cash will have a title... just dont think "whores" is a very nice word for it IMO.


I could not really give two F**s about what people think i simply call a spade a spade, the definition of a whore is ???? a couple of the web

1: a woman who engages in sexual acts for money : prostitute ; also : a promiscuous or immoral woman

2: a male who engages in sexual acts for money

3: a venal or unscrupulous person

a woman who engages in promiscuous sexual intercourse, usually for money; prostitute; harlot; strumpet.

i think i hit the nail on the head, but as Mrs weeman says we can not tarnish all with the same brush .


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> I am struggling to find what your chip is here with ALL prostitutes?


That chip has been knocked off sometimes when i go to Thailand ;o). However the asians think of prostitutes in a very different mannor.


----------



## costacurtis (Mar 4, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Your mother - with all due respect - obviously made some wrong choices


Objectivity is subjectivity.

There is no wrong choice, every choice is a right choice.

There is no right choice, every choice is a wrong choice.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> I could not really give two F**s about what people think i simply call a spade a spade, the definition of a whore is ???? a couple of the web
> 
> 1: a woman who engages in sexual acts for money : prostitute ; also : a promiscuous or immoral woman
> 
> ...


Mate, trust me on this - or not if it pleases - my IQ and knowledge is way beyond what any google search on a basic word like whore can throw up - but I appreciate the effort, for all of the 5 seconds it must have took you  .

My statement was not aimed at the definition of the word - just your blanket use of it - just stating its a very negative word, not because of its dictionary definition but because of its use - it is very mostly used as an insulting term, thats all I was getting at...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

costacurtis said:


> Objectivity is subjectivity.
> 
> There is no wrong choice, every choice is a right choice.
> 
> There is no right choice, every choice is a wrong choice.


Yes, of course you are right, and I thought about going back and changing my post on that - wrong is a very fluid term, just like "good" and "evil" can be interchanged, depending on the object point...

My bad, hope Romper got the gist of what I was meaning though.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> *That chip has been knocked off sometimes when i go to Thailand ;o)*. However the asians think of prostitutes in a very different mannor.


 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> My bad, hope Romper got the gist of what I was meaning though.


Yes mate i am pretty hard skined about it all, does not really phase me any more most of the anger has all but burnt out, but i do still view uk prostitues with a nagative attitude, and tarnish many with the same brush , many if not all in my position would.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Some people have mentioned that they would not have a problem as long as their partner was open about things from the outset. When would be a good time for their partner to say - first date? second? when you consider yourself boyfriend/girlfriend, etc?

Lots of men have answered about women sex workers, but what do the women here think about male sex workers? Would it mess up a relationship for them?

J


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Some people have mentioned that they would not have a problem as long as their partner was open about things from the outset. When would be a good time for their partner to say - first date? second? when you consider yourself boyfriend/girlfriend, etc?
> 
> Lots of men have answered about women sex workers, but what do the women here think about male sex workers? Would it mess up a relationship for them?
> 
> J


yes i got taken on by an escort agency and the missus found out and that nearly ended that- but luckily my charm wormed back through:tongue:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

costacurtis said:


> Objectivity is subjectivity.
> 
> There is no wrong choice, every choice is a right choice.
> 
> There is no right choice, every choice is a wrong choice.


I didnt even see what this is in relation to, i just saw this at the top of the page and decided to quote it.

Do you know how wrong this statement is?

That every choice is a right choice. That every choice is a wrong choice. Thats its all moral relativsim...ie there is no good and no bad, simply ways to do things?

Its the same as comparing say our culture to a barbaric and uncivilised racist and prejudice culture and saying 'but we are both the same, its just their culture that is different, there is no good and no bad, just a difference in culture, who are we to judge?'.

Its called moral relativism and is the biggest load of utter garbage that leftists use across the globe, because basically it means that if you are a moral relativist and think like this, you have no morals, you stand for nothing...ie you are morally bankrupt!

If someone is morally bankrupt and stands for nothing...then their opinion is worthless.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Britbb said:


> I didnt even see what this is in relation to, i just saw this at the top of the page and decided to quote it.
> 
> Do you know how wrong this statement is?
> 
> ...


BritBB - costacurtis made the comment in reference to something I said, contemplated changing, then decided to leave. I knew it wasnt worded the best, but it was in teh wee hours and I couldnt be ar$ed editing. In the context of my comment though it is right enough - I termed a decision to be wrong, but it was clearly one of those grey areas where right and wrong are hard enough to define, especially since I didnt/dont know all the facts.

But your point is good, and on the whole i agree. :thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Britbb, i always like reading your posts, your very logical and i agree mostly with what you have written in this thread......one part that i don't agree with and will comment on is the chance of sti's....i'd be TERRIFIED picking a 'nice' lass up and having sex with her from a club...i don't know about prostitution sti rates, but i do know that through porn and 10 years of swinging i have NEVER caught anything.......people in the latter two categories tend to take care of their sexual health more than girls who go pubbing and clubbing etc...people who have sex with many partners in a kind of organised fashion are usually VERY knowledgable on these subjects...they have to be.....
> 
> Just out of curiosity....what are everyones views on a man who is an ex porn star? and as a seperate question....ex escorts or manwh0res? Is it different? I know just as many women who have had issues with their other half being in porn/an escort....jealous woman=nutty craziness(in my experience!) Also, discount CHEATING(someone mentioned that earlier, thats deceit....which has no relation to how sexually active you are)


Didnt see this until now. I wasnt aware that you did porn mrs weeman, i just thought that yourself and brian were into the swinging scene (a lot haha), which incidently i dont have anything against (not really my cup of tea) but dont have anything against it as long obviously as its safe sex and all with consent then i cant see any problems with it.

I understand that the porn industry obviously tests for hiv/sti etc (otherwise im sure porn would prob be outlawed if it had no testing).

Like you say, you can never just take home someone from a club and have unprotected sex as well...but thats the point im making you see.

These days, with unprotected sex one must be very careful. As you say, you can take a girl home (or guy) and have unprotected sex with them, its like playing russian roullette really (or if a woman picks up a man, vice versa etc). Chances are you end up with nothing, or you get could something minor...or even something terrible.

But in a relationship one of the best things (for me) is having unprotected sex, it makes sex much more intense, makes me (and my girl according to her) more intense, like no barriers and just the two of us together.

The thing is though if i knew in my head that my girl was having sex with other men without protection, just the thought of it would make me sh1t myself.

I remember after i had unprotected sex with a uk ex porn star once, i sh1t myself. Was so worried, i never ever wanna feel like that again, frantically feeling like i was completely powerless and through my own stupid actions i might have gone and caught something...turns out i didnt catch anything and shes clean, but its just the emotional fear and worry that it creates.

So, as small chance as there is for someone in the porn industry to catch anything (im guessing when you swing then everyone has safe sex?) there is still a greater risk and its because of this that i would get worried.

Its the worry that would take away the fun from unprotected sex. If im worried all the time, then i would make sure i wore a condomn...thats something i wouldnt want to do if im in a monogomous relationship, takes a lot of the fun out of sex.

It is psychological, but the risk is still going to be marginally higher.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TBH, I've noticed (from seeing interview, reading articles etc) that a lot of girls that get into porn are a bit fvcked in the head to start with, victims of abuse or a bit on the thick side.

Obviously there are probably exceptions to the rule but I'd probably not get serious with one for those reasons rather than the amount of c0ck they get


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Of course they do. Many of them are in relationships when they are working as well.
> 
> It is completely different to having sex with a partner- it is cold and unattached- just a job for money at the end of the day.


Cold, hot, or whatever lol

Ther is no way any bird of mine is getting a good ramming off anyone else


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know girls that do this sort of thing, most of them are quite proud of what they do a couple not so....one girl was working for me at Cage Rage, going into the crowd during the event, offering her sexual services to all and sundry at the hotel at the aftershow party lol! I weren't impressed personally as she was supposed to be promoting Cage Rage not herself lol didn't think it portrayed our dance troupe in the best light...but yet it wasn't me who had employed her, it was one of the 'men' who had obviously been utilisizing her capabilities, talents and skills  !!!! The other girls that worked for me thought it was disgusting and refused to work for me again unless she left.....She made quite a bit that night lol!....I think each to their own....personally I would not go out with someone from the porn industry, no way, but i think its ur life do whatever ur comfortable with. I don't look down on people that choose to do porn, or any job for that matter, but I wouldn't want a boyfriend from the industry......


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

What others choose to do with their lives is entirely down to them and the best choice they could have made at the time.

If someone chooses to have a lot of sexual partners, that is their choice and I do not judge them for it.

Does it really matter how many partners a Person has provided they are a decent person? Does it infact really matter to you what others do with their lives?

It is not like anyone could change their past even if they wanted to, so to hold someone to ransom for something they have done is a waste of energy.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> What others choose to do with their lives is entirely down to them and the best choice they could have made at the time.
> 
> If someone chooses to have a lot of sexual partners, that is their choice and I do not judge them for it.
> 
> ...


Well, that sounds all marvelous and PC and everything.

Got a daughter?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Uriel said:


> Well, that sounds all marvelous and PC and everything.
> 
> Got a daughter?


I wouldnt say it was PC, just a more understanding point of view 

I dont infact have a daugter, but when I do however she chooses to live her life will be up to her.. obviously when she is old enough to make her own decisions


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> I dont infact have a daugter, but when I do however she chooses to live her life will be up to her.. obviously when she is old enough to make her own decisions


That's fvcking garbage mate IMO. I know you don't have a daughter because if you felt about a girl like I love my girl - you wouldn't be happy about her doing porn - I garuntee it


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Uriel said:


> That's fvcking garbage mate IMO. I know you don't have a daughter because if you felt about a girl like I love my girl - you wouldn't be happy about her doing porn - I garuntee it


I stand by my statement. That is the way you feel and think, not me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> I stand by my statement. That is the way you feel and think, not me


Say what you like, you're not qualified by having the daughter yet so it's just talk mate.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

If I had a daughter it would break my heart if she did porn, but there's nothing you can do about it, and look on the bright side at least she'll earn a nice wad of cash.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> I stand by my statement. That is the way you feel and think, not me


You'll be amazed how much you change as a guy with kids, especially a lass - the protective instinct kicks in. Not saying it doesnt with sons, but there is definitely something at base level in most guys that puts protective instinct into overdrive when a daughter is concerned...i'll bet its down to subconscious preservation of your own genetic material or something primal like that. I am completely open minded but there is still a big barrier there that would not be best chuffed if my lass went into the porn industry - I wouldnt disown her or anything stupid like that, but would be worried sick for her - she's my little girl... but I accept I couldn't stop her, just be there for her if she needs me.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> I stand by my statement. That is the way you feel and think, not me


I don't mean to burst your hole about it mate. I hope you can stick by your convictions if you are lucky enough to have a daughter.

Lots of people talk a load of p1sh about love etc.

It's so different from any other kind of love I've known.

When you have a pure unadulterated, undiluted love for a child. When you'd happily throw you life away in a instant to help them and I mean happily.

It's difficult for me to believe any man on here would stand by what you say.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

You have a MUM though, Captain H....

Would you like to see her getting tag teamed by 6 donkey men and finished off with an anal wine bottle penetration showing a good 6" gaping shotgun wound?

(I have it on dvd!!)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Uriel said:


> I don't mean to burst your hole about it mate. I hope you can stick by your convictions if you are lucky enough to have a daughter.
> 
> Lots of people talk a load of p1sh about love etc.
> 
> ...


That is my point of view at the moment mate, I cant say it wont change when it happens because I have yet to experience it (having children)

perhaps I am being naive



Uriel said:


> You have a MUM though, Captain H....
> 
> Would you like to see her getting tag teamed by 6 donkey men and finished off with an anal wine bottle penetration showing a good 6" gaping shotgun wound?
> 
> (I have it on dvd!!)


 :lol: lol

Whatever my mum has done with her life is none of my business in all honesty


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Uriel said:


> Would you like to see her getting tag teamed by 6 donkey men and finished off with an anal wine bottle penetration showing a good 6" gaping shotgun wound?
> 
> (I have it on dvd!!)


Damn, now that sounds like a nice DVD.... 

I kind of like that stuff....lol

I have a daughter, she is georgeous and will be 10 this year.

I see her with such innosence, I would rip a mans balls off that ever touched her.

Anyway, like some of the intelligent posts here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> You may or may not know this but he's an ar5ehole





heavyweight said:


> Ahh thats not on littlechris, u r a rude fool and every1 should neg rep u, seriously your a pr!ck
> 
> Peeps give me some reps cos i'm gonna neg rep this fool so might need some back up


guys please refrain from insulting members on the board you know it is not allowed....same goes to littlechris for his rude comment to GG



Jojo 007 said:


> I think each to their own....personally I would not go out with someone from the porn industry, no way, but i think its ur life do whatever ur comfortable with. I don't look down on people that choose to do porn, or any job for that matter, but I wouldn't want a boyfriend from the industry......


these are my feelings as well...if someone make a choice freely then no one is justified to critisise their choice



hackskii said:


> I have a daughter, she is georgeous and will be 10 this year.
> 
> I see her with such innosence, *I would rip a mans balls off that ever touched her.*


good minds think alike Scott :thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> If I had a daughter it would break my heart if she did porn, but there's nothing you can do about it, and look on the bright side at least she'll earn a nice wad of cash.


Mak there are other ways of a daughter to make cash lol.

The cash myth is just that...a 'myth'.

Only the elite few female pornstars and gay male pornstars will earn lots of money.

Id rather my daughter (if i had one) married a v wealthy man who treated her well! Or better still, went to university and got a very nice job at the end of it



Jojo 007 said:


> I know girls that do this sort of thing, most of them are quite proud of what they do a couple not so....one girl was working for me at Cage Rage, going into the crowd during the event, offering her sexual services to all and sundry at the hotel at the aftershow party lol!


And jojo has described EXACTLY the type of girl who is a big no no!

It totally screams 'i am an immature idiot and definately not worthy of a big buff guy who is gonna treat me right.'

100% PURE ATTENTION SEEKER =

*No way!*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well for all the responses etc l am STILL none the wiser. I hope that its not the case these people never find a decent loving relationship, but judging from some of the points made on here l doubt they would stand a chance. I said it before, l judge people how they treat me REGARDLESS OF PAST(obviously peado's child killers etc NOT included) if they treat me ok they get the same back.

We ALL have a past.....we have ALL done things we shouldnt hence why l dont judge but this thread has been an eye opener to say the least.


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Again a very wide sweeping comment....sex does not equal honesty or faithfulness....Are you maybe confusing ex porn stars with Jeremy Kyle guests? lol


It's not a wide sweeping comment. I said "I think it suggests" not equal.

No, I'm not confused. I find your whole comment insulting to my intelligence. Who are you trying to justify yourself to me or yourself? You don't have to do either. Just accept I have an opion.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

lets sort this out here and now Snowy...you said:



SNOWY said:


> I think it's more comforting to have a woman that hasn't slept around etc, it sort of sugests if we have children they *will* be your children and I will stick with you.


I said:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Again a very wide sweeping comment....sex does not equal honesty or faithfulness....Are you maybe confusing ex porn stars with Jeremy Kyle guests? lol


You said:



SNOWY said:


> It's not a wide sweeping comment. I said "I think it suggests" not equal.
> 
> No, I'm not confused. I find your whole comment insulting to my intelligence. Who are you trying to justify yourself to me or yourself? You don't have to do either. Just accept I have an opion.


My answer is STILL the same, you THINK IT SUGGESTS THAT IF YOU WERE TO DATE A WOMAN IN THIS TYPE OF WORK THAT SHE WOULD BE DECEITFUL, LIE AND HAVE KIDS WITH OTHER PEOPLE BEHIND YOUR BACK?????....now maybe if you look at what you said again you will see that it IS a wide sweeping comment... 

As for the JK part, i was merely pointing out that what YOU described summed up Jeremy Kyles guests more accurately than women who are involved in porn.....it was said in humour, but your insulted intelligence clearly doesn't stretch that far

I'd like to ask where you think i have justified myself to you about the life i lead in this comment...



Mrs Weeman said:


> Again a very wide sweeping comment....sex does not equal honesty or faithfulness....Are you maybe confusing ex porn stars with Jeremy Kyle guests? lol


I don't really rate your intelligence from the posts you have made here, i think to think that you suggest that my kids MAY be someone other than their fathers is simply rediculous, you think this because of a job i done years ago and have never met me, my husband or my family.....so yes, a wide sweeping comment....and you insulted you OWN intelligence(or lack there of)


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I realise l will get the usual humerous answers here from the usual suspects HOWEVER this is a serious question.
> 
> Today for some reason l was driving along thinking "do ex porn stars ever mangae to meet a man, settle down and be happy ?" or for that matter ex prostitutes who have been honest ? Dont know why l am interested but l am.
> 
> Right l have lit the blue touch paper l shall now wait for the fireworks !!!


I am in a position to answer this for you (from the female side) as I have connections to both (people I know) and to be honest yes both a prostitutute and a porn star can and do find the right man I know of a few


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pudj said:


> I am in a position to answer this for you (from the female side) as I have connections to both (people I know) and to be honest yes both a prostitutute and a porn star can and do find the right man I know of a few


Thank's for that. :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> .....but can we have some input from women on the opposite sex being involved in the adult industry.....could you get past the face of it? If they were honest etc.....





RS2007 said:


> Would be equally interesting, very intrigued to see how perceptions differ!
> 
> Dont know though if it will come down to the individual and their mindset though, rather than a gender thing?
> 
> Get posting ladies!


Ok, here goes...

Many years ago I would have cringed at the thought of having a mere conversation with anyone, male or female, who participated in any acts sexual out with the marital boundaries.

I was brought up with a very strict father who had 8 sisters and was so strict to the point that it was instilled in me from a very young age that even holding hands with a boy before you were 16 was dirty, wrong, cheap, slapperish yadda yadda yadda...

This very man made my life a living hell.. just ask my psychiatrist... no joke... This very man also left my mother for a girl a year older than me who by the way was my fcuking double....

Since managing to break free from this hypicritical and pathetic excuse of a man, and after years of therapy, I have become my own person and have my own views...

After having bad experiences with boys in general I had terrible insecurities about myself and lads in a sexual way. I wanted a lad who had no previous experience therefore he could not judge or compare me....

I have only ever had 1 other 'proper' boyfriend other than Johnny and he was a devil in disguise! So my experiences with boys were bad.

However after being single for almost 2 years, I met someone who should have been everything I was affraid of. Johnny.

He was strong, opinionated, vain, muscly, a bit flash the cashy (at the time!) and had been good to the girls lets just say! Girls would flirt with him no matter where we went. No matter how noticable I was.

He should've been everything I was against.

But I got to know the 'real' Johnny and fell in love with him almost instantly.

If I had known at the time what I know now I'd NEVER have gone near him but Im glad I wasn't THAT shallow because he is the love of my life and has never gave me any reason to mistrust him or feel inadequate. He has been straight with me from the start and I respect him more for that.

Yes, I wont deny that it took me atleast 2 years to come round to the idea that he wasn't judging and/or comparing me. I'd seen some of his exes and some of his fcuk buddies and they were stunning, slim, pretty etc...

I realised, with the help of ongoing therapy, that my past and the things that happened to me, good and bad, made me who I was and the very person Johnny and all my friends fell in love with.

So despite our past sexual lives being the complete opposite, why couldn't his experiences have made him the person that I was in love with?????

The reason they couldn't be classed the same was purely down to my insecurities... not because he had done something wrong, or was dirty or used etc etc..

It was my beliefs and my (or my fathers) views that stopped me from seeing that no matter what he did or didnt do, these things made him the fun and exciting person he was. The person that shared the same humour as me, the same interests, the same likes and dislikes etc.

Now thankfully, I have learned that we all have different heartbeats, like different foods, different music etc and personal sexual preferences was no different.

I wouldn't look down on someone becasue they liked POP music and I didn't. That'd be lame.

So frowning upon their sexual desires would be lame too. Right?

I would have absolutely no problem if Johnny decided to turn to escorting. Because I am safe in my own relationship and secure in my own beliefs and (in)securities that I would be able to support him. And I mean that. We discus openly all our feelings, open relationships, swinging etc.

Just because I don't do something doesn't mean I am against it or its wrong, just that its not for me.

For example, your diet works for you but not my body/genetic make up etc that doesn't mean that yours is wrong...

Ok, while Johnny is not a male escort or porn star etc he did however do Buff Butler for a while, butlering at hen nights, parties etc. He wore an apron, collar bowtie and cuffs. That was it! They would pull up his wee apron and touch him up etc. Generally violate him! I had/have no problem with this. Infact when he started working on the door I even suggested he do butlering instead as it was more money for less hours and miniscule chance of injury, despite knowing half of Aberdeen have seen/touched his boaby shaft!! pmsl!! I have/had no problem knowing this.

When we would see these girls out in town afterwards and they would be flirting, shouting things etc... Telling me I was lucky. No HE was lucky and so were they!! He work hard in the gym so why no show it off.

It's no different to doing a BB show IMO. I dont perv over the guys with eeny weeny trunks on, so why would I if you stood mear neykid in my livingroom??

He choses to be with me. I am special. I get the Johnny they DON'T see.

If he was to start sleeping with them for money (for our future and for us to spend) then as it's his body, who the hell am I to say no?? Not saying I would encourage it, but I would support him.

Likewise, If I was to start stripping or lapdancing, he would support me.

Not saying he would LOVE the idea but he would support me.

If I met him NOW as a stripper/escort etc I would like to think (and am 100%) I would get to know HIM and see beyond the stage persona...

I'm glad I was never so shallow and judgmental 7 years ago, despite my own insecurities and sh1tty regimented fathers parental skills.

I would have missed out on the best 7 years of my life and wouldn't have the views and opinions I have now...

Many of my friends, male and female, are strippers, ex lapdancers and even some have done porn. Some are law and medical students simply funding their education. You train and diet hard to show your bodies off on a stage... so do they. You get a tub of protein and a trophey, they get up to £1000 per night!

But IMO thet are all consenting adults, not harming people who don't want to be part of it.

They are nice, outgoing, normal people with normal every day lives, the same as every one else.

They go home, do the dishes, wash the windows, do the gardening etc...

As mrs weeman says, the people who do this as a way of earning a living are more likely to be 'clean' as they have to protect their 'assets'.

Girls and Lads who just [email protected] about at the weekends tend to be less educated on the whole thing so are more likely to spread viruses...

Stereotypes can be provided by the media's statistics and too many people are quick to believe thay are gospel...

For example.... as mrs weeman joked, ALL bodybuilders are steroid junkies, with wee cocks and are roid ragers...

This statistic is often provided by uneducated 18 y/o fcukwits who attend the gym for 3 months and think jaggin 1500mg of test and poppin 50 dbols is a good idea. They often have no regard to diet or proper training then go out on an all weekend lash, shovelling coke up their noses and ending the night with a spontaneous attack on an innocent pleb then blaming roid rage!!!

Many folk I know are much better on gear than off it.

But you never hear about the success stories...

It is unfair to cast judgement on a person based on their sexual preferences... unless ofcourse they are illegal, which porn and swinging is not.

Just my opinion.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

And I'd like to add that I don't feel inadequate nor superior to male/female strippers, hooker, ex hookers, porn stars etc.

My body and personality are far from perfect but I have no desire to compete with anyone else in that regard.

Each to their own. I can only judge what is right for me, not you. There are very different heart beats keeping us alive so why try to convince us all to be the same??

I wouldn't like anyone to judge me on my views so I respect you all on your own.

Unless of course you are a paedophile, or sick twisted pervert who prays on victims.

You can still be a unoffensive perv who has like minded willing participants!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

holy fck Lou,awesome post there girly


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

HaaHaa!! That's the short version!!

I had to stop myself from prattling on even more!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Best post in the thread - fk, best posts on the board in a long time Lou. I had no idea - well, why would I of course - but thanks for sharing, that must have took a bit of guts to post that.

Feels totally silly to rep you now, hardly a adequate props for the post, but hey, I'll fire you some over anyway.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Best post in the thread - fk, best posts on the board in a long time Lou. I had no idea - well, why would I of course - but thanks for sharing, that must have took a bit of guts to post that.
> 
> Feels totally silly to rep you now, hardly a adequate props for the post, but hey, I'll fire you some over anyway.


Awe bless you sweet child!! 

There is sooo much more, most of which I would never share on a public forum, but that point you made exactly proves that even the people who know you have no idea what happens behind closed doors....

Hense why I'd never pre-judge or catagorise people. No matter the situation.

I posted because I have progressed far enough to talk and I have finally come to realise that all the things that happened to me were not my fault. Not decisions that I made.

But how I see other people and their situations, as a grown up 26 year old, is my decision. It is my responsibility.

Many people just see me as a wee loud, bolshy blonde but they only see what I want them to see.

Many people never get to see the person on the inside... or hear about the things that made me that 'wee loud bolshy blonde'.

This is the same with mrs weeman, people only see the persona that she has chosen them to see. They don't see the wife, the mother, the daughter, the friend etc etc

Unfortunately many people are too fickle they cannot see beyond the pictures and posts....

But thanks again to Rams, Bri, dmcc, Joshua and Gym Bunny for your kind words. xx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Awe bless you sweet child!!
> 
> There is sooo much more, most of which I would never share on a public forum, but that point you made exactly proves that even the people who know you have no idea what happens behind closed doors....
> 
> ...


Right to be honest, your just milking it now, Ive repped you already FFS :lol:

Just joking obviously!!!!!

Yep, I think everyone does that to some degree, I know I do - in fact I'd say I'm very secretive, even those closest to me dont know the half of it. I see no point in burdening everyone around me with my p1sh and situations I have to deal with, although I do my fair share of moaning about the superficial stuff lol! (dont we all!!!)

Great realisation and change of attitude. About realising certain things were out of your control, not your fault - and critically IMO, not judging others because of what happened to you, a lot of people cant make this step.

Respect!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

alot of people make judgements on other people......alot of people are also small minded and judgemental........i always judge people on how they treat me and others, regardless of what they do, or where they have come from......


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Right to be honest, your just milking it now, Ive repped you already FFS :lol:
> 
> Just joking obviously!!!!!
> 
> ...


Spot on there Rammers! Wholey agree!

There's so much more than meets the eye, with eyeryone. Regardless of their views, religion, sex, race etc

It clearly wasn't just the examples above that put me in therapy tho!!

Everyone has their past, their skeletons, their opinions, views and beliefs etc...

I'm in no way saying that everyone should convert to the BAM religion!! FFS, Can you imagine!!

I am just saying that (especially on a BB'ing forum) as BBers are generally a minority, we should all be less fickle and have a wider view on others. Their lives, paths they chose, feelings, wants, needs etc

There is always more than meets the eye. Life is never THAT simple.

But mostly, unless you have endured some experiences that have allowed you have a similar view to mine, not necesarily only 1st hand, then you will not easily be able to agree with me.

I am not about to suggest that you are wrong. But I am neither about to suggest that you go through what I had to to get here!!

Just asking that you don't judge or catagorise people on the basis of their own individual views and/or desires.

Oh and I've no reppage left to return the hommage!! I will though


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldn't judge somebody because of there sexual preferences/experiences/job but i don't think i couldn't settle down with a porn star not because i think there a bad person but because i don't think i could separate between there work and our relationship. I am not the sharing kind.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

tmacf said:


> I wouldn't judge somebody because of there sexual preferences/experiences/job but i don't think i couldn't settle down with a porn star not because i think there a bad person but because i don't think i could separate between there work and our relationship. I am not the sharing kind.


i hear that same here


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

W33BAM those were awesome posts you are repped lady. It takes a lot of bravery to post up your own experiences and I agree with everything you and Mr and Mrs Weeman have said.

Everyone has things in their past. It amazes me that people cannot see the difference between love and a job. Maybe it's simply that what we hate in others is what we hate most of all about ourselves and everyone who has an issue with the idea their partner stripping or being a pornstar is because if they were they couldn't commit. I don't know. What I do know is that everyone who sees past sex sees their partner as a person.

If you love someone then you support them. End of.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

i support my bf in everything he does but if he decided to take a career change into pornstarville, i think i would have to draw the line lol!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> i support my bf in everything he does but if he decided to take a career change into pornstarville, i think i would have to draw the line lol!


any boyfriend of yours must be mad to even think of that.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> i support my bf in everything he does but if he decided to take a career change into pornstarville, i think i would have to draw the line lol!





romper stomper said:


> any boyfriend of yours must be mad to even think of that.


But he is a cypriot.... we are all that mad naturally.....

Jojo, does he use the line 'For you I sleep without shoes'? It's a favourite of my dads.... and i've started to use it a lot too.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> But he is a cypriot.... we are all that mad naturally.....
> 
> Jojo, does he use the line 'For you I sleep without shoes'? It's a favourite of my dads.... and i've started to use it a lot too.


no i haven't heard of that......what does it mean?!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> any boyfriend of yours must be mad to even think of that.


fank u


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> But he is a cypriot.... we are all that mad naturally.....


Seriously? Wow, I had just assumed he was Greek :confused1: :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Seriously? Wow, I had just assumed he was Greek :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


and why may i ask?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its a long running joke jo jo,they know he isnt greek lol


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> its a long running joke jo jo,they know he isnt greek lol


bit slow today people sorry!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> no i haven't heard of that......what does it mean?!


for you i sleep without shoes refers to the fact that you need shoes on to run away after doing the deed so to speak. so to sleep without shoes is to say you are going to stay a while...


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

Mrs weeman my original post is actually about some men and why they can't form relationships with ex-pornstars because maybe it's what they think on a conscious or sub conscious not what actually has happened or is going on. You cannot call me wrong because you cannot speak for every man and his sub conscious.


----------

